#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-08
<dholbach> good morning
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-09
<dholbach> good morning
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
<coolbhavi> busy?
<dpm> hey coolbhavi, afk :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, oops sorry pinged at the wrong time!
<dpm> np, I'm just idling here :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, regarding postman your idea seems to be good but I have a doubt
<coolbhavi> as to does it give rise to a license usage issue
<dpm> coolbhavi, yeah, but there must be a way to distribute those icons. We are actually using social network icons in the default Ubuntu image, on the Online Accounts dialog: http://ubuntuone.com/4hhVXLJAP2iUgAxNhnnveP - can't we distribute the Postman icons in the same way we distribute those?
<cwayne> coolbhavi: hello
<coolbhavi> dpm, agreed. I'll just have a look at the package
<coolbhavi> empathy right?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, hello
<dpm> coolbhavi, I think the Ubuntu Online Accounts are a plugin for empathy, but I'm not sure if they're packaged with empathy or as a separate package
<cwayne> coolbhavi: hey, i was wondering if when you got a chance you could vote on my app?  it got 2 votes in july and kinda got forgotten :)  unity-lens-vm
<coolbhavi> cwayne, yes m sorry ll have a quick look now
<coolbhavi> dpm, thanks for the headsup :) ll check and revert
<dpm> coolbhavi, awesome, thanks!
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, was it a part of app showdown?
<cwayne> coolbhavi: no, it was a couple months before
<coolbhavi> ah ok!
<coolbhavi> ll reply on list shortly
<cwayne> coolbhavi: if this helps: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/app-review-board/2012-June/000877.html
<coolbhavi> cwayne, yes :) I'm downloading the branch thanks!
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thank you!
<coolbhavi> cwayne, no mention apologies for making you wait for a single vote rather
<cwayne> coolbhavi: no worries, i know you guys are doing the best you can :)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, thanks!
<coolbhavi> cwayne, just 2 minor points I found
<coolbhavi> 1. setup.py file is found to be in public domain whereas d/copyright states that all files are in gpl v3
<coolbhavi> 2. XB fields are no longer used and can be removed
<coolbhavi> dpkg-deb: warning: 'debian/unity-lens-vm/DEBIAN/control' contains user-defined field 'Appname'
<coolbhavi> dpkg-deb: warning: 'debian/unity-lens-vm/DEBIAN/control' contains user-defined field 'Category'
<coolbhavi> dpkg-deb: warning: 'debian/unity-lens-vm/DEBIAN/control' contains user-defined field 'Icon'
<cwayne> coolbhavi: just fixed these locally, want me to push? or do an MR? (not sure the protocol for these :) )
<coolbhavi> cwayne, just pushing is enough :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: ah, i dont seem to have write access to that branch
<cwayne> coolbhavi: so i pushed it to lp:~cwayne18/ubuntu-app-reviews/vm-lens
<coolbhavi> cwayne, thanks! thats fine!
<coolbhavi> cwayne, m just doing some basic testing
<coolbhavi> ll reply on list shortly and upload the app
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks!
<coolbhavi> cwayne, you missed the or later word I guess in setup.py
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> in license header
<cwayne> coolbhavi: hmm? i dont understand
<coolbhavi> cwayne, bhavani@bhavani-spagetti-monster:~/arb/unity-lens-vm_updated$ licensecheck -r unity-lens-vm/
<coolbhavi> unity-lens-vm/setup.py: GPL (v3,)
<coolbhavi> unity-lens-vm/unity_lens_vm/unity_lens_vmconfig.py: GPL (v3 or later)
<coolbhavi> unity-lens-vm/unity_lens_vm/__init__.py: GPL (v3 or later)
<cwayne> huh, i did quickly license GPL-3, not sure why it made the others or later
<cwayne> let me fix real quickly
<cwayne> coolbhavi: pushed :)
<coolbhavi> thanks!
<coolbhavi> cwayne, uploaded to extras
<coolbhavi> :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks!!
<cwayne> coolbhavi: if youre goin to UDS i owe ya a beer :P
<coolbhavi> cwayne, no mention :) yes lets meet at UDS :)
<coolbhavi> but minus beer :P
<cwayne> coolbhavi: :)
<coolbhavi> :) good night!
<cwayne> coolbhavi: hey so just for future reference, if i were to update this package, would i just do it through myapps? how do you guys handle updates?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, just change the tarball in the package upload section we ll get a change request mail
<cwayne> coolbhavi: great, thanks!  have a good night!
<coolbhavi> cwayne, thanks for your patience :) have a great day ahead!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-10
<dholbach> good morning
<coolbhavi> cwayne, hey
<cwayne> coolbhavi: hiya
<coolbhavi> cwayne, could you give the link to your app on the portal? ll mark it as published if it has not been done yet
<cwayne> coolbhavi: sure, here ya go: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/807/
<coolbhavi> cwayne, thanks! ll fill  in required details and mark it as published
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks again for all your help!  you guys will be seeing more of me soon :P (or rather, more lenses submitted by me)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, my pleasure! sure :-) you guys are rockstars!
<coolbhavi> dpm, is there a problem with rendering of myapps portal recently?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, published :-)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks!  to make up for it, submitted another lens just now too :P
<coolbhavi> cwayne, haha link pls
<cwayne> coolbhavi: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1690/
<coolbhavi> cwayne, just had a quick look
<cwayne> coolbhavi: just realized i'll probably need to make some changes, someone else did them for the other lens, would have to take a look at what they are, unless the quickly template was fixed
<coolbhavi> you need to install the app in /opt/extras.ubuntu.com and change namespace of the service file to add extras prefix
<coolbhavi> you can take a look at unity-lens-vm
<cwayne> that sounds pretty familiar, let me take a look
 * cwayne will have to do that for unity-lens-pypi as well
<dpm> coolbhavi, sorry, I don't know if there is anything going on with myapps atm
<coolbhavi> dpm, oh ok again sorry for pinging you off work :)
<dpm> coolbhavi, you can ping me any time if I'm around :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, if you dont mind ll leave a comment on the portal marking it in progress
<cwayne> coolbhavi: sounds good to me, i'm taking a look now
<cwayne> replicating what happend with unity-lens-vm :)
<coolbhavi> :)
 * coolbhavi opens up a bug report against myapps
<coolbhavi> dpm, if I am not wrong bug in myapps should be reported here right? https://launchpad.net/developer-portal
<cwayne> coolbhavi: made some fixes, testing if it builds now :)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, great!
<dpm> coolbhavi, yes, that's the place to report bugs
<coolbhavi> dpm, thanks!
<cwayne> coolbhavi: fixed, pushed to lp:~cwayne18/ubuntu-app-reviews/unity-lens-github
<coolbhavi> cwayne, ll have a look :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks!  built and installed, seemed to work
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, excellent looks great!
<coolbhavi> mailing the list now
<cwayne> coolbhavi: hey, thanks!
<cwayne> ill try and fix up the pypi lens tonight, but i think this one is higher priority for me, more people seem to want it :P
<coolbhavi> cwayne, mailed now marking you in CC
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks!
<coolbhavi> cwayne, awesome work!
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks! couldn't have done it without quickly + singlet, so much credit should go to mhall119 :P
<coolbhavi> yes mhall119 is mr lens :)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, good night!
<cwayne> coolbhavi: you too!
<coolbhavi> cwayne, have a wonderful day ahead!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-11
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi highvoltage
#ubuntu-arb 2012-10-13
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<wendar> my ARB membership expires in 3 hours, I wonder if I can review cwayne's app in that time?
<wendar> (apologies for being so absent, I took my final exam in astrophysics yesterday, so I'm beginning to dig my way out of the backlog)
#ubuntu-arb 2013-10-13
<Pouria> Hello.
<Pouria> Would anyone like to help me find a name for my app?
#ubuntu-arb 2014-10-11
<Phoenix_Dragon> heya
